
Going Cashless? Bad for Tax Cheats, Privacy, Poor - petethomas
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-07-17/going-cashless-bad-for-tax-cheats-privacy-poor-quicktake-q-a
======
nowarninglabel
They cite the U.S. as having 60% of purchases under $10 to be in cash.
However, that should likely take in the context that many (most?) shops won't
allow purchases using debit/credit cards when the purchase is < a certain
minimum, usually $5 but sometimes more.

It is true though that going cashless can create a second class of citizens
who can't easily enter the digital world. Despite the ubiquity of cell phones
there are still almost 2 billion unbanked people in the world. I hope
governments will take this into account when considering going cashless.

